# 110w (I think) CFL buld



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

hi all,

I was at lowes in newmarket and while wondering around the store I came across a 100 or 110 watt cfl bulb (I could be "mis-remembering") I don't recall a brand but I do recall that it said 6400k on the bulb. It was only 9.99. I'm thinking this might be a cheap way to upgrade the light in my 10 gallon tank....has anyone tried this bulb? Lowes doesn't appear to have online shopping on thier site or I'd try to find it and post a link.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey just a thought, you're sure it wasn't the 26 watt bulb that advertises that it replaces the 100 watt regular bulb for output?


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that it was over 100 watts, but I will double check next time I'm in the store, possibly this weekend.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd have to agree with crxmaniac; it's likely a 26 watt CFL that is advertised to replace the 100W incandescent bulbs.

On another note, if you place two of those bulbs over a 10 gallon, you can grow pretty much anything!


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm going to whitby today so I'll see if I can find it again and take a picture


----------

